# Help With A 1953 Heavy 10 Pulley Cover



## makerkid (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all. . .This is my first real post, so I am not sure if the pics will load.
I just picked up this Heavy 10 and I'm excited.  She needs some work.
I admit it was an emotional buy and given its problems I think I paid too much BUT... 
 Serial number 3242RKL9 which is 1953 I think.  Tail stock seems older.
Single tumbler.  
 It is missing the pulley cover. And I would like to find the correct one.
Any a advice on which style fits (older knob style or newer "lower edge lift") would be much appreciated. 
Here is the pic of the mount for the pulley cover..


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2016)

Either one would work, I think there is a couple of them on feebay right now.


----------



## makerkid (Mar 5, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Either one would work, I think there is a couple of them on feebay right now.


OK thanks woodtickgreg.  I found some options that I think will work nicely.


----------

